# Problème de mise a jour [Resolu]



## ant0ny (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheter une apple TV 2 sur ebay.

Celle-ci est en 4.0 et j'aimerai faire la mise a jour mais je n'y arrive pas.

J'ai tester plusieurs fois via l'apple TV dans les reglage general puis mettre a jour des logiciels, il me met 11min restante et vers les 7 ou 8 min, il me met un message me disant que la mise a jour n'a pas reussi. J'ai tester en wifi et en reseau ethernet mais ca fait la meme choses.

Je suis donc aller acheter un cable mico usb pour effectuer cette mise a jour via itunes.

Donc je branche en USB l'apple TV, elle est reconnu par itunes puis je branche l'alimentation et je clique sur restauré, il me dit qu'il va restauré et mettre a jour, tout ce passe bien jusqu'a la fin ou il me met une erreur 3194 me disant que la version telecharger pour mon apple TV est endommagé. J'ai donc esseyé 5 ou 6 fois mais toujours la meme choses, j'ai aussi esseyer en DFU en restant appuyer sur les 2 touche ronde de la telecomande pendant 7 seconde, il redetecte l'apple TV mais ca change rien...

J'ai donc telecharger le fichier AppleTV2,1_4.3_8F191m_Restore.ipsw et esseyer avec shift + restaure mais il me met aussi l'erreur 3194... je sais pas quoi faire... 

 ha oui j'ai aussi installer la derniere version de itunes mais ca n'a rien changer a mon probleme et j'ai aussi redémarré mon pc...

J'ai tester sur mon ordinateur portable, juste windows7 et itunes de derniere version...

meme probleme, voici une capture:






je viens de retester encore sur le portable mais en appuyant simplement sur restaurer sans lui donner le fichier ipsw et la j'ai aussi la meme erreur que sur mon pc fix dont voici la capture d'ecran:







j'ai tester avec ce fichier: AppleTV2,1_4.3_8F305_Restore.ipsw

et la un autre probleme mais plus claire au moins...





merci de votre aide...


----------



## tumazul (1 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
Regarde dans ce post tout en bas il y a un lien megaupload avec un ipsw qui fonctionne.
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3128667?start=180&tstart=0


----------



## ant0ny (1 Juillet 2011)

merci, ca a fonctionner, super 

je suis en 4.2.2 maintenant... je comprend pourquoi ca fonctionné pas avec la derniere version d'apple...

vraiment super merci


----------

